# 2019 Nissan Rogue SV fan noise?



## Gvandy924 (Sep 30, 2019)

I just bought my 2019 Nissan Rogue SV 2 months ago exactly. Today I started hearing a noise from the vents when the AC is on. It sounds kind of like a big flying insect; like the flapping of the wings, but louder. I played with the buttons on the dash and the noise speeds up when I increase the fan speed. The noise is constant no matter the temp setting (AC or heat) or if it's circulating within the car or not. The noise only stops when I turn off the air/heat. HELP!!!!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Could be one of two things:

- Bad bearing in blower motor.
- Debris in the cabin filter.


----------



## Gvandy924 (Sep 30, 2019)

Is there a non invasive (as in w/out tools) way I could check for debris?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The layout of the A/C-heater box is that the air flows through the fan then through the cabin filter. First pull the filter out and look at the filter to see if there is a large accumulation of debris like maybe leaves. Examine the open slot for evidence of debris; by using a flashlight and a very small mirror, this will allow you to see some of the interior of the box. While the filter is out, turn on the A/C switch and see if the noise has gone away. If the noise is still there, then it's more likely that the fan motor has a bad bearing.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Just take it back to your dealer. It is only 2 months old and under warranty. Mind you it is worth learning how to change your own cabin air filter, as that can save you a fair bit of money over the life of the car. I would say the odds are greater that you have a defective blower motor, than something is getting behind the filter and causing noise. If somehow no filter was installed at the factory then debris can get in and cause some noise. Good luck with it


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

+1 on taking it back. The blower fan (think of a hamster wheel) is ever so slightly rubbing on its housing, the same box described above. This can happen from a bad bearing on the motor, or debris that got past the filter somehow.


----------

